# You think PA is bad?



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Check this out.....


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

That's just dumb.... I can picture one huge snag........


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Where is THAT???? And is that steam off the water or smoke from all the smokers?


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

man why bother -that totally sucks.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Maramec Spring Park is located 8 miles southeast of St. James, Missouri on Highway 8.

This is ridiculous. People must need fish that bad.

Perfect for YouTube.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I thought combat fishing for steel in PA was bad, but that is RIDICULOUS!! 

I fish opening day of trout season in PA every year, and it does tend to get a little crowded depending on what stream your at, but it is NOTHING compared to that!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

bereafish said:


> man why bother -that totally sucks.


Agree.....that is sad

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

looks like freemont or the maumee river in spring!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

For some, that is what they enjoy...to each his own, like anything else. I don't knock it...its how I started out fishing as a kid. My dad used to take me and my two brothers to Herford Manor Lake on the first day of trout every year. It was tight quarters fishing, but I certainly still have fond memories of good times spent with my bros and dad back in the day and catching lots of trout to boot. All the excitement and preperation leading up to the first morning was still well anticipated by me and my bros... It exposed me to my passion today, so I may not partake in it anymore, but I respect it... It surely doesn't look like much fun I know, but it is still fishing.:F


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

I wonder how many times people snag each others line and they think they have a fish on for a little bit??


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree, that doesn't look like much fun at all.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

What I don't get is there are over 20 trout bearing streams in Missouri and everyone in the state goes there.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> For some, that is what they enjoy...to each his own, like anything else. I don't knock it...its how I started out fishing as a kid. My dad used to take me and my two brothers to Herford Manor Lake on the first day of trout every year. It was tight quarters fishing, but I certainly still have fond memories of good times spent with my bros and dad back in the day and catching lots of trout to boot. All the excitement and preperation leading up to the first morning was still well anticipated by me and my bros... It exposed me to my passion today, so I may not partake in it anymore, but I respect it... It surely doesn't look like much fun I know, but it is still fishing.:F


 we'll put SUNF....


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> For some, that is what they enjoy...to each his own, like anything else. I don't knock it...its how I started out fishing as a kid. My dad used to take me and my two brothers to Herford Manor Lake on the first day of trout every year. It was tight quarters fishing, but I certainly still have fond memories of good times spent with my bros and dad back in the day and catching lots of trout to boot. All the excitement and preperation leading up to the first morning was still well anticipated by me and my bros... It exposed me to my passion today, so I may not partake in it anymore, but I respect it... It surely doesn't look like much fun I know, but it is still fishing.:F


I grew up as an urban fisherman, so crowds really don't phase mew too much. I can have a good days fishing in a garbage can filled with water, lol. This looks like the salmon runs in NY..


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would rather get off my ass and find my own water IMO 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

You know what that place needs?One person to hook a 20 lb carp on accident!Man how many lines could you tangle in 30 seconds!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> For some, that is what they enjoy...to each his own, like anything else. I don't knock it...its how I started out fishing as a kid. My dad used to take me and my two brothers to Herford Manor Lake on the first day of trout every year. It was tight quarters fishing, but I certainly still have fond memories of good times spent with my bros and dad back in the day and catching lots of trout to boot. All the excitement and preperation leading up to the first morning was still well anticipated by me and my bros... It exposed me to my passion today, so I may not partake in it anymore, but I respect it... It surely doesn't look like much fun I know, but it is still fishing.:F



well said, p.


----------

